# WRUW today ?



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## SCSailor (Aug 8, 2018)

DJ for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

After IDGuys review of the Sector dial collection and his appreciation of the Chrono in particular, I'm wearing mine


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Not my Reverso day today.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

My ride-or-die until things calm down.


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

dinexus said:


> My ride-or-die until things calm down.


Man, I love this. What is the strap?


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Worn this one most days since getting it in 2012 . . . still going strong and keeping time within +2/3 seconds a day!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

rmorin said:


> Man, I love this. What is the strap?


It's a camo leather option from Delug Straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewProggie (May 13, 2021)

Time to update this:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Reverso feels this guy's an imposter.


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

Small seconds.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

What a useless watch! How are you supposed to tell time with this?! ?


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

sleepyhead123 said:


> What a useless watch! How are you supposed to tell time with this?! 😊
> 
> View attachment 15897476


I think it is within spec though.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Not a lot of traction on this thread; I'm wearing this one today ~


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

My first reverso.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Back on the Novonappa. This watch ended my short smart watch phase as I realised that whilst the Apple Watch does so much more, this makes me feel so much more.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Polaris









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Today, my Reverso.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16049704


Spotted this on the wrist of another parent at a playground the other day, such a classy piece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dak_la said:


> Spotted this on the wrist of another parent at a playground the other day, such a classy piece.


A good watch for Polo&#8230;..or picking up the kids ?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> A good watch for Polo&#8230;..or picking up the kids ?


Instead of riding on the horse, one might BE the horse and be ridden on, sometimes getting on all four limps. But, the JLC still makes it look classy


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Before I set the time and date:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Trying my 2016 Master Control on a (dark) blue Méraud Watch Co true-rubber 'tropic' strap.
(Méraud's 'regular size' fit without wearing over a wetsuit).

Seems JLC don't make their Polaris style rubber dive strap in 20mm.
I'm impressed with this for a comfortable, waterproof dressed-down look...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Reverso Classique


----------



## cfree011 (Nov 20, 2016)

My daily









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

My only Reverso and only JLC. Tribute to 1931. My favorite!


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Reverso Classique








Regards, Ron


----------



## tredstone (Apr 29, 2016)

ronhan said:


> Reverso Classique
> View attachment 16191172
> 
> Regards, Ron


Jeez. In the realm of Reversos with a color dial, that’s the most beautiful I’ve ever seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

tredstone said:


> Jeez. In the realm of Reversos with a color dial, that’s the most beautiful I’ve ever seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. Looks like a really stunning dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

It’s witching hour and the lume’s just starting to come through


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

tredstone said:


> Jeez. In the realm of Reversos with a color dial, that’s the most beautiful I’ve ever seen.


Thanks! If you liked it - these are the best captions of the dial I managed to take:
















Regards, Ron


----------



## tredstone (Apr 29, 2016)

Gorgeous. Do you have the reference # for this? Is it using the 822/2 caliber?

I also salute you for keeping it in such great condition. I think I blinked too hard when first unboxing my Reverso and it has been acquiring scratches ever since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

tredstone said:


> Gorgeous. Do you have the reference # for this? Is it using the 822/2 caliber?


The GT size contains the 822 caliber.

Mine is classic sized (23 x 38 mm) and the reference number is 250.81.81 (with bracelet).
The classic size should contain the JLC 861 caliber, but it is hard to find any information about it.

Regards, Ron


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

ronhan said:


> Thanks! If you liked it - these are the best captions of the dial I managed to take:
> View attachment 16194422
> 
> View attachment 16194959
> ...


Stunning. That watch is pure class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

My jaw is on the floor looking at @ronhan's Reverso Latitude. I had no idea this model existed and am totally stunned by its beauty!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16206223


JLC always reminds me what an impact little differences in details can make in a design.

I absolutely hate the indices on the Omega Aqua Terra, yet on the JLC Master and Polaris watches, where they are variations of the same basic shape, I think they look great.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JLC Reverso for today!! At work, exit stage left!! 😉😅


----------



## 3kdnys (Aug 19, 2020)

Newly acquired Master Calendar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Reverso again








Regards, Ron


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

_* Inside ...*_
*









... out ~*
_*







*_


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

3 wardrobe changes called for 3 different watches .



fgarian said:


> View attachment 16262652


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## HoldenCaulfield1982 (Dec 5, 2018)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16180300
> 
> 
> View attachment 16180303


Kennedy Town?


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Yup, well spotted. I'm originally from Maida Vale, London but have been living in Kennedy Town 20+ years now .😅

On the waterfront, downstairs, last Tuesday :


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

sleepyhead123 said:


> What a useless watch! How are you supposed to tell time with this?! ?
> 
> View attachment 15897476


And it’s for lefties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

FOIS on a pretty frigid night to work outside in the Seattle area. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sub and Uggs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Taking the tram home after first stocking up food supplies for the year ...


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Wearing Dad's watch today, on what would have been his birthday ~


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

NSA Incursion


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 14851541


I love watches that have power reserve, I think it's such a useful complication. Even better when it's tastefully placed on the dual. This one is a good example.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16443657


Love that JLC! Classic!


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Just joined the club!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

ctarshus said:


> Just joined the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Favorite JLC! Love it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Reverso 1931










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Birth year Memovox & Leica.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CeABQRNj6_y/


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

New Polaris Worldtimer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

New cards fagliano strap arrived from Ad.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

AMVOX 1 today. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

